# Synephrine - A Comprehensive Guide



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*Synephrine - Bitter Orange Extract*

There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This is the fifth article I have written on fat-loss compounds, and there will be more following this one I am sure. Previous topics have covered:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Acacia Rigidula: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/217220-acacia-rigidula-comprehensive-guide.html

As with the previous article I'll give a brief overview of Synephrine, however as my research continues and as people offer opinion and input, I will no doubt be updating it. I have used various sources for this, from the omni present Wikipedia, through online articles, research papers and also personal experiences with the substance.

*Background to Synephrine*

Following the ban of the open distribution of Ephedrine due to health reasons, but also as it is an ingredient in the manufacture of Methamphetamine (Crystal Meth). This has resulted in a total ban in USA, and pharmacy only distribution in UK. The hunt was then on for an alternative that could be used by the supplementation companies in fat loss products, and allow free distribution. This is where Synephrine comes in. Synephrine is a naturally occurring PhenylEthylAmine derived primarily from the immature fruit of Citrus aurantium, a relatively small citrus tree, of which several of its more common names include Bitter Orange, Sour Orange, and Zhi shi. Synephrine accounts for about 0.2% by weight of each fruit. It is also found in certain other citrus fruits in lower concentrations, these include satsumas and mandarin. The juices of these fruits contain on average about 100mg per litre of juice.

The claims around synephrine seem to be wide ranging, and as with all things in science and pseudo science there is always a claim and then a counter-claim. However there is also a body of evidence that points to the fact that Synephrine used on its own may not live up to the claims made for it, however when used in conjunction with Naringin and Hesperidin does have a measurable metabolic impact. Naringin is found naturally in grapefruit and Hespiridin is present in most citrus fruits including grapefruit. Hespiridin is also a very powerful anti-oxidant, and has shown anti-cancer properties when used on human cancer cell cultures. The ideal ratio of the three seems to be 1:12:2 (S:N:H), but more on this later.

*How does it work - a little bit of science*

Synephrine is an alpha antagonist, specifically Alpha-1 receptors, and like many of the other substances I have covered in this series works by indirect stimulation of the adrenergic receptor system, by increasing the activity of noradrenaline at the post-synaptic alpha-1 and to a lesser extent also the beta-3 receptors. This increases the metabolism of fats from adipose tissue, and also may prevent new fat being deposited. The actions of Synephrine on its own however are NOT as great as the previous substances I have posted on (see links above).

Synephrine will downregulate the receptors in your cells, therefore like all of this type of stimulant will need to be cycled. 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off will give maximum benefits, although running for 6 weeks should also be viable. It is important to give yourself time off from any of these supplements to allow your receptors chance to get back to normal. There is a diminishing return on these stimulants, and running them more than this will give no additional benefits, as your body will fail to react to them, and you may well cause more lasting damage to yourself.

Also bear in mind that if you take a substance like Jack3D, HemoRage or Warrior Rage then these contain 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine which is also acts on your alpha receptors. If you then add in a fat loss supplement as well, not only are you shortening the time when they BOTH remain effective, but you are also opening yourself up to a higher risk of teh side effects of these types of products.

*Availability*

Synephrine is widely available as an addition to a large number of fat-burning products right now, it is often labelled as Bitter Orange extract or Citrus Aurantium, all of these are Synephrine, or at least want you to think they are.

*Side Effects*

Like ECA, Yohimbine and 1,3 DMAA, Synephrine increases neurological activity and anxiety and so should be avoided by people with any anxiety issues, any history of mental problems or family history of mental problems. Also given that Synephrine effectively raises the levels of norepinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia, although less extreme than ECA or 1,3 DMAA.

Additionally as with all central nervous stimulants, Synephrine should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes or anemia, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications. Please consult with a qualified medical practitioner if in doubt.

*Products and Suppliers for Synephrine*

There is a very long list of products containing Synephrine, but the following are either products that I have used personally, or have on recommendation from people or companies whose opinion I trust. Again feel free to post further Synephrine based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.

I would recommend taking all the supplements here with a glass of grapefruit juice to get the Naringin and Hespiridin in, as this will lift the effectiveness of this product.

*Grenade - "Thermo Detonator"*

Green Tea: 500mg

Bitter Orange Peel: 420mg

Caffeine: 225mg

Cayenne: 200mg

Phenylalanine: 25mg - purported anti-depressant properties, an essential amino acid, present in the artificial sweetener Aspartame.

Green Coffee: 10mg

Grenade has built up a good reputation online and on forums.

Available from:

BodyBuildingWarehouse: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/grenade

*VPX Meltdown*

*Fat Catabolizor & -3 Potentiator 317mg*

Caffeine Anhydrous

M_TTA (Methyl Tetradecylthioacetic Acid) - has been shown to reduce blood lipids in rats

Yerba Mate Extract - contains caffeine, theobromine and theophilline - all central nervous system stimulants

lipolytic Trigger - no idea on this one 

3'-5'-CAMP (3'-5'-Cyclic Adenosine Monophosphate) this plays a part in the regulation of lipid metabolism.

*Super Synephrine -3 Activator 20mg*

Methyl-Synephrine HCL - The source of Synephrine, however why they methylated it is beyond me

*Iphoric Potent Methyl -3 PEA Matrix 138mg*

R-Beta Methoxyphenylethylamine - mood enhancer found in chocolate

N-Methyl-Beta-Phenylethylamine - mood enhancer again found in chocolate

*NorEpiphex 2-Andrenergic Blockade Complex 9mg*

11-Hydroxy Yohimbine - supposedly twice as potent as Yohimbine, but with a much shorter half life.

Yohimbine HCL - see link at top of page.

Alpha-Yohimbine - or Rauwolscine - again see link at top of page

*NorEpiphex M-MAOxidizor-I 20mg*

Methyl-Hordenine HCL - potential stimulant - may release more norepinephrine

OK - this one is loaded to the max with a wide variety of fat-burners. In what concentrations though is impossible to say as they are 'matrix' lists, however most of the good ones are in there. However appears to be 20mg of Synephrine, along with Yohimbine, 11-Hydroxy Yohimbine and Rauwolscine, should work well as a fat burner. One thing to note is that some users have reported that the 11-Hydroxy Yohimbine has a real kick and can initially be difficult to bear. However not sure of the amount used here, so should be OK - with the normal warnings as above.

Available from :

Predator Nutrition: http://www.predatornutrition.com/Fat-Burners/Thermogenics/Meltdown-120-Caps

BodyBuildingWarehouse: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vpx/meltdown.html

*Nutrex Lipo 6 Black*

*Fat Oxidation Dual-Stimulator 150mcg *

3,3 Diiodo-L-thyronine

3,5 Diiodo-L-thyronine - sometimes referred to a T2.

There have been a number of studies that show that these two substances increase the metabolisation of fatty acids, and increase the burning of adipose fat. Note that this is in rats, I currently cannot find any human study data.

*Lipolytic Acceleration Matrix 4.5mg *

11-Hydroxy-Yohimbine - as per VPX Meltdown

Alpha-Yohimbine - Rauwolscine as per VPX Meltdown

Yohimbine HCL - as per VPX Meltdown

*Metabolic Heat Generating Blend 20mg *

Methylsynephrine - as per VPX Meltdown

Synephrine HCL - plain old Synephrine HCL

*Brown Adipose Tissue Heat Activator 150mg *

B-Phenylethylamine HCL - another mood enhancer from chocolate

N-Methyl-B-Phenylethylamine HCL as per VPX Meltdown

R-Beta-Methylphenylethylamine HCL as per VPX Meltdown

what these three have to do with Brown Adipose tissue I am not sure - marketing bollox I am guessing.

*Free Fatty Acid Releasing Complex 200mg *

Caffeine Anhydrous - need I say more

1-Methylcaffeine - Methylated Caffeine, odd one this as caffeine already has a methyl group in it.

Again a loaded up fat-burner, similar profile to VPX meltdown, with the two Diido-L-Thyronine compounds that are found in Dexaprine. these two may actually extend the half life of this product, making it burn for longer. Also this is the 'male' version- it also comes in a female version.

Available from:

Cardiff Sports Nutrition: http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Nutrex-Lipo-6-BLACK-120-caps.html

Predator Nutrition: http://www.predatornutrition.com/Fat-Burners/Thermogenics/Lipo-6-Black-Hers-120-Caps

BodyBuildingWarhouse: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrex-lipo-6-black-120-caps

There are a number of other Synephrine based products, including the first fat burner I ever used Xenadrine, however none of the board sponsors distribute this product. It was very good I remember, however has now been superseded by Xenadrine EFX, and I have no basis for this product.

*Conclusion*

Synephrine is probably more widely available and easier to come by than 1,3 DMAA, ECA, Yohimbine and Rauwolscine. However it's legal status is currently under review by the FDA in USA, as they view it as close enough to Ephedrine to warrant further look, even though there is no path from Synephrine to MethAmphetamine - which is probably the real reason Ephedrine was banned over there.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one !

We use it in our fat burner Ultra lean , Which does the trick for me


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

its a pretty common ingredient in them, certainly due to the ephedrine issues and also I suppose that it is quite abundant in nature, unlike others such as Yohimbine and Rauwolscine which are likely to get more expensive as natural sources get more scarce.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

really enjoy reading your posts Diggy, keep em coming.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Vaughn, appreciate the comment! 



VaughnTrue said:


> really enjoy reading your posts Diggy, keep em coming.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Another great write up buddy.......


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice read mate thanks.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Another great write up buddy.......





Dezw said:


> Nice read mate thanks.


Thanks guys.

as long as people like them and find them useful the I will keep writing them.

:thumb:


----------

